# General > Reunions >  Hillhead Primary?

## Anonymous

Hi! Went to Hillhead Primary School upto 1983 but instead of transferring to WHS moved away due to fathers work. Would love to hear from anyone in my primary school class, it`d be great to know how everyone`s got on and what their all doing now. The class i was in included John Frame, Colin Clarke,Lyne Macauley, Corky, Elaine, Coco, Donnie, Roy, Ewan Macangus, Karen, Mari,  Audrey, Kevin, Andrew, Tracey, etc.

----------


## Cazaa

So did you stay on until P7 with Mrs. Anderson, or did you leave before that? Do you remember the Flying Lessons with Miss Robertson (P6)?

I know where a few of those ones you mentioned are btw.

Don't know if they would want me to pass on that information to a stranger, though. So . . . who are you? And where you at?

Cazaa

----------


## scorry

I see that the join date for Anonymous is Jan 1970?  Caithness.Org has been around for a long time.......

----------


## angela5

> I see that the join date for Anonymous is Jan 1970? Caithness.Org has been around for a long time.......


 
Thought that too... ::   must be a fair age,  people mentioned above are only in their 30's.. ::

----------


## Niall Fernie

"Anonymous" is the account that mops up the posts of all the deleted users.

The start date is based on the unix timestamp of "0" which converts to 1st Jan 1970.

"Someone" was having a good old trawl through the archive to find this thread as it was started in 2002  ::

----------


## sharon

> Do you remember the Flying Lessons with Miss Robertson (P6)?
> 
> Cazaa


 ::  *I had a flying lesson in the gym, for whispering to my freind!

I hated P6 was glad to get to Mrs Andersons class in P7 
*  ::

----------


## lynne duncan

okay maybe grab some of your attention, thinking about re-union, summer 2008 as most of us moved to the high school in this year. we're looking at summer 2008 as that will be 25 years since we started,
will post more info later 2007

----------


## Jenni

I went to Hillhead school too.  I had Miss Robertson in Primary 7 and witnessed a few "flying lessons".  I was too scared to step out of line in her class so just got on with my work (cowardly, I know).  It was 1979 when I was in P7 and I went to Wick High in 1980.  Hillhead school was great and the teachers were pretty cool.

----------


## BHG

> *I had a flying lesson in the gym, for whispering to my freind!*
> 
> *I hated P6 was glad to get to Mrs Andersons class in P7*


Miss Robertson was hard but fair and in my opinion the best teacher I ever knew. People always knock her, yes she had a temper and wouldn't hold back if you stepped out of line (in todays world she'd probably have been struck off and locked up, but that's more a reflection on how things have changed for the worse rather than the better), but she was actually a very very good teacher with teaching methods that were second to none. I had and always will have a lot of respect for Miss Robertson, and I'm someone who was often in trouble at school.

I know I've got some photos of all the gang mentioned here, but they're in the garage somewhere under a mountain of junk. I'll have to have a search for them when I get the time.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Miss Robertson was mad but I found her quite fair tbh. I fell foul of her on the 2nd day in her class- a half hour screaming session, today she would have been laughed at for going off on one like that but then....

I remember some of the names on the OP, they were all 2 years older than myself, they mustve been the last class to have been belted by greasy garry but we had one guy , Kenny Green, who got his own personal flying tuition one friday morning before going to Inverness

----------


## parkie

i have worked with miss robertson excellent teacher,ken green was not allowed on school trip to inverness to the panto because of his behavior

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

I know, he kept me company as I didnt go either neither did Angus . So at least there was someone to speak to that day  :Grin:

----------


## ffg

i remember miss robertson and got on well with her she was a tough cookie but had a soft side if you were well behaved, i did see a few flying lessons but also remember her reading the lord of the rings to us when it first came out think she is the only teach i have any memory of  :Smile:

----------

